# TV Code for Costco Akai 27" LCD TV



## joeysmith (Jan 9, 2002)

They had a $100 coupon off so I couldn't resist. The model is LCT2765TD - I've tried all the Akai and Samsung codes and gone through the code search twice and can't get the Tvio Peanut to work on the TV. Anybody else get this LCD TV? Just wanted to confirm that there are no codes before I go the Harmony remote route.

Cheers.


----------



## tacoyac (Jan 18, 2006)

hi there, sorry i don't have an answer. though i have a question: when you mute the tv, do you hear a buzzing/humming sound from the speakers?
thanks


----------



## joeysmith (Jan 9, 2002)

when muted, there is no buzz. the buzz is a known problem and considered "normal" but can vary in intensity. i was able to minimize it to a point that i don't hear it by switching the backlight intensity to "high". i found this on another forum. tech support told me that if it still buzzes with mute on, then there could be a problem with the speaker / output circuit. tech support said that if still buzzing with mute on, then there are other problems.



tacoyac said:


> hi there, sorry i don't have an answer. though i have a question: when you mute the tv, do you hear a buzzing/humming sound from the speakers?
> thanks


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Side Note, showing my age:

Everytime I see someone mention Akai, I wish I had bought one of their last Glass Head Cassette Decks before the original company went under.


----------



## joeysmith (Jan 9, 2002)

i was envious of those "glass/crystal ferrite heads" because our open reel tape player was just one generation behind them and sadly had worn down...


----------



## markez (Jan 22, 2006)

I am also looking for the codes for the Costco Akai 27" LCT2765TV


----------



## Tronic (Mar 2, 2006)

AkaiUSA said:


> What can I do if my universal capable remote does not function with my unit?
> 
> If the codes provided with the universal capable remote do not work, then it is probably not compatible with that particular unit. We try to provide our code information to as many universal remote manufacturers but there is lag time between providing the information and the availability of remotes with the additional codes. PC programmable universal remotes are generally the quickest at updating
> the remote code info.


Does this mean the peanut remote will never work?

*Might* have to return the t.v. Can't live with an universal remote...or 2 remotes


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Mine wasn't Akai, but I never found a code for a cheap t.v. that I picked up at Best Buy... Forgot what it was called but I think it was made for Best Buy...... Still have to use two remotes for that tv...

Are any codes ever added? (don't laugh)!


----------



## chef8181 (Jul 13, 2005)

Try posting a question in the Forums over at Remote Central. They helped me with a Sony Receiver a few months back.


----------

